# Ontario shoots



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

So the outdoor season is nearly done but what 3D shoots are your guys planning on doing before the snow hits. I hope to get at least 4 more in but not sure which ones yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Only one I will be going to is the next one at Elmira.
Other to consider is Royal City but I don't think I can swing it


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Napanee Rod and Gun Club is holding a 3d shoot Sept.8th.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

buttnbuck said:


> Napanee Rod and Gun Club is holding a 3d shoot Sept.8th.


Where is Napanee?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

there is a fun hunter tournament this sunday in Chelsea Quebec


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

napanee is on the 401 hwy west of Kingston


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yikes, way too far away for 1 day shoots but thanks guys. Looks like Royal City (if I'm welcome there) , Oxford, Elmira and Waterloo at the moment.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Napanee for sure and York County for the Traditional Swap and Shoot.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Jon, I think there is one at the end of Sept at some little club in Hamilton!...... Maybe you could ask around to find out more details on that one......


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> Hey Jon, I think there is one at the end of Sept at some little club in Hamilton!...... Maybe you could ask around to find out more details on that one......


Lol, there is indeed mate, trouble is that I will not get to shoot that one, just set the course and watch the fun


----------



## johnedward (Apr 9, 2012)

buttnbuck said:


> Napanee Rod and Gun Club is holding a 3d shoot Sept.8th.


this shoot is listed for Aug 25th in OAA directory


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Ya, i talked with Mike and it has been changed to Sept.8th.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

The oaa website has the correct date
September 8th as button aaid


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> The oaa website has the correct date
> September 8th as button aaid


Hunting bows boys????


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Hunting bows boys????


Nope Danny...RECURVES..lol
Im sure some pops will find their way into my truck...lol
Bring you r stick bow 

Andy


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Stick and string...I'm in.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Andy, bring your recurve to Napanee and lets have some fun!!!
No wheels needed for the " Trad Posse ". lol!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I may as well bring a spear... score will be about the same if I use a recurve


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> I may as well bring a spear... score will be about the same if I use a recurve


Guess I better get fletching! Half a dozen sticks with feathers probably won't be enough:teeth:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

It's ok Kevin,I'll let you use a spear. lol!!!
I've seen you shoot your recurve and you sure can hold your own.
Now Tinker on the other hand is a whole new story. lol!!!
This could be movie material.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymoose....We may need them to add in an extra set of stakes to help enhance the quality of the shots.:wink:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I don't know about the extra stake issue, maybe Moosemeat Archery Supply should come down with a trailer full of extra arrows or spears for some. lol!!!
There will always be quality shots.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

crazymoose said:


> It's ok Kevin,I'll let you use a spear. lol!!!
> I've seen you shoot your recurve and you sure can hold your own.
> Now Tinker on the other hand is a whole new story. lol!!!
> This could be movie material.


Hey Paulie... what the heck I'l being my recurve Looks like I'll have to bring my 40 arrow quiver (i.e. my five gallon quill pail)


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge, You just need to convince Tinker to caddy for you.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Got her all rigged out and ready to rock


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nice!!! hope you plan on sharing some of those with Tinker.
I think I see one of Larry's arrows in there.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Only the finest bent aluminums for Tink lol.
Yup I think I see a Larry arrow in there too


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

HA HA funny guys lets all pick on tink when hes not around 
Ill bring a recurve and loose arrows just like everyone else except for the master 
I think larrys is 32nd from the left!!

Side bet with stick bows No ringers alowed just newbys
sorry paulee unless u wanna split it with me

Tink


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Tinker. How about we just blindfold Paulie and give him a general direction to the target. That should help level the playing field.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can I play on the 8th lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

You know Uncle Ted your always welcome.lol!!!


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

You guys can bring your sticks and strings, but ya i'm in for hunting bows Danny.


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

You guys can bring your sticks and strings, but ya, i'm in for hunting bows Danny.


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Oops my bad, sorry double thread


----------

